# out standing fine in Perth



## mairead (Dec 26, 2012)

Myself and boyfriend plan to move to Australia however when we applied for his police clearance he had a conviction of drunk driving and a fine of 500 dollars he never received fine as he moved home weeks after getting this. Will this effect our visa application and how does he go about paying the fine and will there be additional charges added on seeing as it was 5 years ago.


----------

